# What would you want in a support group?



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Describe your ideal support group. What kind of activities would you be interested if you were to join a group? Would you want it to focus on entertainment or on the disorder itself?


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

* Entertainment, anything goes...
* Self-improvement / Challenging oneself
* Making friends
* I would NOT want the disorder to be the main focus


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm interested in the persons in the group as much as/more than the activities. I basically enjoy being with people who have fun, can see the positive and be supportive, which I realize can be challenging at times. (By supportive I mean an environment where one can feel comfortable talking about what's going on, not feel judged. We don't all have to agree, just be civil to one other.)

That's it in a nutshell. Pub trivia, anyone?


----------



## Bella224 (Nov 19, 2009)

I want a group where people show up. Every time.

I have been to a few groups and the big problem is that with SA people don't show up after a few times.

The best group I ever went to was "Recovery Inc" I don't think they are even around anymore. It was a good group because of the consistent turn-out. It helped that it was in a quiet area and that there was coffee and tea and snacks if you wanted them in a separate room. Plus they had a policy where if you were nervous you could bring someone with you for support, but, that person was not part of the meeting. They could sit with you, but they were asked not to participate for the sake of those trying to get better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would only be interested in a practical support group, focussing on techniques for overcoming SA, with room for people to report feedback /effectiveness/dissatisfaction with those techniques, progressing to going out in various public social settings, together.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

safe environment - no bad people doing bad things within in the group.
good people that are there because they want to change.
workshops & open discussions.
fun meetups & activities.



^ oh wait i belong to a fabulous meetup group already


----------

